# Voice editing software



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys i need help finding a good voice editing program. i cant seem to find one that can produce more than just high pitched voices or deep voices. anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Try this thread  MorphVox Voice Changing Software


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Have you already tried using http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------

